# Need help with Intelligent AH meter



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Duncan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I downloaded the instructions - but the meter is more intelligent than I am
> 
> ...


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.lightobject.info/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1074


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Duncan,

I read the instructions. They are pretty klunky. Did you email?

[email protected]


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Salty 
I have sent them an email -now!


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

No reply from my email

Anybody else using this meter could give me a quick tutorial??


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't have one, but I just downloaded/read the manual 

You have 2 relays j1 & j2

AH1 - alarm hi for relay j1
AL1- alarm low for relay j1

Alarm/relay(J1,J2) operation AH1 & AH2 are the latched value, where AL1 & AL2 unlatched value 

2. Set AH1>AL1(AH2>AL2), when measured value ≥ AH1, the relay will latch; when AL1 ≥ measured value, relay unlatched. This is for ‘upper limited’ configuration. See Fig 1. 



Try this :

Set j1 to V

Set AH1 to 151 the j1 relay will turn ON when the battery voltage > 151V

Set AL1 to 149 or for what ever voltage value you want the j1 switched back to OFF


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks TEV

That is exactly what I want to do - the devil is in the details -
how do I set this thing to do that??


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Duncan said:


> Thanks TEV
> 
> That is exactly what I want to do - the devil is in the details -
> how do I set this thing to do that??


Step 1 

Download the manual

Step 2

Print the manual

Step 3 

Read the manual

Step 4

Keep reading the manual until you understand what each setting does

Step 5

Decide what parameters you need to set conform your application

Step 6

Using the "Settings" section of the manual, set the device with the parameters of your application.

If it's not working how you like, return to Step 4.

Good luck.

P.S. I am serious.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi TEV

Thanks - I have already done that
-I would not be asking for help if it was as easy as that!

In the words of Billy Connolly "Is there anybody else out there"


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I have to tell you is like asking how to drive a car  

You have to tell me what is your application 

Do you want to read volts, amps or both ?

Do you have an external shunt to measure hi amps ?

What are the range of the volts/ amps in your application ?


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I was unable to find a users manual or any useful details about the JLD404. That is rather disconcerting, and would be a strong disincentive for me to buy one. But in my searches I found one or more links that might help:

http://electricporsche.rwaudio.com/2013/01/connecting-300v-and-modifying-the-jld404/

http://www.powerwerx.com/digital-meters/dc-inline-watt-meter-power-analyzer-powerpoles.html (similar product)

http://blog.evtv.me/store/proddetail.php?prod=JLD404AH

Almost all of the links are to Jack Rickard and EVTV. So this meter is their design? From what I see, it monitors volts, amps, A-H, and time, and has two alarm outputs, probably high and low.

I searched on volt amp watt meter relay, and came up with possible alternate products:

http://www.newmartelecom.com/Digital_Instruments/Digital_Instruments.html
http://www.autonicsonline.com/pdf/Panel_Meters_Total_7th.pdf
http://www.chitai.com.tw/English/products/panel/wmr-42.htm
http://www.solar-electric.com/metersmonitors.html
http://www.keyitec.com/keyitec5C.html
http://thebatterytype.egadgetsale.com/volt+amp+watt+meter+relay
http://www.audiotester.info/tag/etronix-power-analyzer-wattmeter/
http://cromptonmeters.com/
http://www.almarjaa-jo.com/pdf/panelmeters/200947172129.pdf
http://www.rc-electronics-usa.com/ammeters/amp-meter-specs.html
http://www.nortonicsfoxtam.co.uk/product/listing/Digital Meters/
http://www.meanwell.com/search/rcp-mu/RCP-MU-spec.pdf

None of these are fully comparable to the JLD404. I'm surprised that there are not a lot of similar products, but probably the EV OEMs make their own proprietary devices, and the DIY market is too small for serious competition from major manufacturers. 

A device like this would be very easy and inexpensive to design, build, and produce. It is a perfect application for a microcontroller, and I have already made something similar that monitors volts and amps for charge/discharge and sends the data every 5 seconds to a computer via RS232 or Bluetooth. It would be easy to have it also compute A-h and W-h and trip a relay at a programmed setting of maximum or minimum voltage (for top/bottom balancing), and also time. 

I don't think I could trust a meter like the JLD404 if a detailed operation and service manual were not readily available and comprehensive enough to understand what it can do and how to program it. I'll probably make my own version, and I'd be happy to share the design.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

PStechPaul said:


> I was unable to find a users manual or any useful details about the JLD404. That is rather disconcerting, and would be a strong disincentive for me to buy one.
> 
> Almost all of the links are to Jack Rickard and EVTV. So this meter is their design?


You're not looking very hard. The manual has already been linked in this thread.

Of course it's not Jack's design, though he tries to act like he has exclusive access to it. He was the one who brought it to many people's attention but all it takes is a one word search and a few clicks to find more info.

And I'm not the only one using it (I have 2) for over a year, so it's not like it's hard to get help.


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> You're not looking very hard. The manual has already been linked in this thread.
> 
> Of course it's not Jack's design, though he tries to act like he has exclusive access to it. He was the one who brought it to many people's attention but all it takes is a one word search and a few clicks to find more info.
> 
> And I'm not the only one using it (I have 2) for over a year, so it's not like it's hard to get help.


I am using this meter and about to get another. The manual is short but understandable if you read it twice obviousllly very basic and has been translated. Check out lightobject.com forum & support.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

OK, I found the link hidden in the user support forum, but not on the device's main product pages. Here's a more direct link:

http://www.lightobject.info/download/file.php?id=926&sid=cb96217f6c2b09c12e427e165b5eb186

It seems to be complete enough. It is a bit unclear how to set the current readings to correspond to an external shunt. The 75 mV shunt is non-standard, and otherwise it seems you have to set the current display to read what you want at the maximum input. So I guess you can adjust that OK.

Thanks


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

PStechPaul said:


> The 75 mV shunt is non-standard


It's pretty standard for China. Just get the shut from them while you're there, ~$12-15.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

PStechPaul said:


> ............
> ....
> I don't think I could trust a meter like the JLD404 if a detailed operation and service manual were not readily available and comprehensive enough to understand what it can do and how to program it. I'll probably make my own version, and I'd be happy to share the design.


Or, you could do what Jack did, and write an understandable manual, add some extra parts and charge a lot more than Light Objects does.

I chose the less expensive route and used this forum to find out how to program it. My notes are sufficient for me but not in a format that would be understandable by any one else. Also there has been some discussion that there are some inaccuracies in the accumulation of charging Amp hours.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Guys
Managed to make it work - now shutting off my charger at 151v


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Duncan said:


> Hi Guys
> Managed to make it work - now shutting off my charger at 151v


Congratulations


----------

